# Turn your mill into a turret mill



## Bob Korves (Dec 28, 2018)

Relevant portion starts at 14:45.  The entire video is interesting, but the first half requires some knowledge gained through earlier videos from the creator.


----------



## derf (Dec 28, 2018)

That's a lot of work for such a simple part. It would make sense if the mill was CNC, and you had a bunch to do.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 28, 2018)

derf said:


> That's a lot of work for such a simple part. It would make sense if the mill was CNC, and you had a bunch to do.


A turret lathe would be just about ideal for the job, but, what if you have a manual mill but no turret lathe?  Seems like a useful answer to getting it done with the equipment at hand.


----------



## derf (Dec 29, 2018)

A standard manual lathe would be fine for a simple job like that, not to mention faster.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2018)

I wonder how much time he spent rigging that up?
Those guys need a lathe!
Entertaining though.


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2018)

I think if you had a lot of parts to run and you got the set up dialed in, that would be much faster than doing it on the lathe. Pretty cool thinking, that one.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 29, 2018)

I agree Mikey. This fellow does quite a bit of operations you would normally see on a lathe.
One of his videos he explained they don’t have an accurate lathe so he improvises quite nicely on the mill.
I bow to their abilities for sure.
I really enjoy watching Solid Rock Machine videos!


----------



## David S (Dec 29, 2018)

I stumbled on this today and thought it was a great idea.  That is a lot of tool changing with an ordinary lathe if you have lots of parts to make, and it sounds like he does.

David


----------

